# Sound money...



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ron Paul: GOP Candidate to Beat? - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com
anyone who is anti BSL, anti socialist, and loves the old USA back by the gold standard aka "sound money" and Constitutional guarantees, rights, and liberties... SHOULD QUIT LISTENING TO EVERYONE ELSE THIS TIME AN VOTE FOR THIS MAN.. <(military voice) LOL hahaha

seriously R.Paul is the most sound man in congress and he stands by his word..

men like this, republicans that the rich republicans hate.. but need .. are who really need to be running this country... problem is we have been screwing each other over for 40yrs and calling it good business .. look at us now the crooks banks and car dealers could have went under we could have some blue collar joe up there with his ideas that work for 65% of the nation in finance and some all green new ride that is 10X as safe .. LOL but theres no money in that.. reality is theres no control of the people in that.. this is a nation of liberty not control.. period

http://www.ronpaul.com/


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a long time Ron Paul supporter.
Unfortunately, I live in NYC, the belly of the beast. It would take another cataclysm for NY'ers to support a fiscal conservative.
I found it interesting that a well known Dem 'strategist' recently gave Paul his due, saying that his intellectual integrity was a rare and admirable trait, and that she could support him if push came to shove ( even though he's fiscally conservative). Imagine that, someone who can be respected on the other side of the aisle.
This guy is a fiscal conservative with profound respect for the constitution that can get the country on the road to restoration and bring us together,


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i like him alot but i wish Allen West would run .heck i wish they would run together!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Has he spoken on the issue of BSL? I remember seeing a pit bull wearing a ron paul tee shirt once. I just don't know anything about the guy.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Has he spoken on the issue of BSL? I remember seeing a pit bull wearing a ron paul tee shirt once. I just don't know anything about the guy.


Basically, he supports maximum personal liberty and responsibility across issues...and is opposed to legislating for control of behavior (as implied by first sentence).


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I did a quick read over his issues on the website. I have say I agree with a lot of what he said, first time for me to really agree with a republican's issues. lol I really liked what he had to say about health care, and illegal immigrants. A few issues I didn't like I am not even going to bring up because it would cause a huge debate. And I just choose not to talk politics anymore on pit bull forums. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Quickly glancing (the non FOX site of course, FOX news, ewwww) is pro-life and not for equality for all Americans no matter what race, religion or sexual preference. Cool he is anti BSL but many more issues matter to me in my life. Also, before assuming, I love America and I am anti BSL, but I think there are more important issues applying to humans that need to be addressed as well and my candidate would be better in line with that. Thanks for the info though, now I know who not to vote for, lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I like Ron Paul and all he's about. But I also Donald Trump for president...... As an Independent I tend to lean towards more Republican than anything


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally, all politicians today are full of it. There is no "safe" option because there will always be views of that particular president we dont all agree on.

I vote for whoever i feel is the "better" option that i mostly agree with.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Personally, all politicians today are full of it. There is no "safe" option because there will always be views of that particular president we dont all agree on.
> 
> I vote for whoever i feel is the "better" option that i mostly agree with.


I agree. No one is for everything I want, its just the most important points that I feel for that I go with. But no one is great, its just who is better for you and where you lean.

They backtrack too much. Mitt Romney was the one who made universal Healthcare go through in my state, but yet he is against it now running for president. double standards suck.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Personally, all politicians today are full of it. There is no "safe" option because there will always be views of that particular president we dont all agree on.
> 
> I vote for whoever i feel is the "better" option that i mostly agree with.


the only one i really like is allan west


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

the problem i have with trump is that he was one way 2 years ago now he is totally the opposing ... i think he has the skills to fix things since he is a buisness man and that is a far better profession when trying to fix a fiscal crisis than a professional liar ... i mean lawyer


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Alan West and Ron Paul are both guys who hold vast to their values and their word.. 

Ron Paul hasn't spoken against BSL he speaks against government and legislative control of the people.. in Congress Ron Paul was dubbed Champion of the Consitution by all the guys that treat him like the crazy Uncle on TV.. THEY ALL NEED HIS ADVICE AND EXPERT knowledge of that slip of paper that Guarantee us Liberties and Freedoms.. 

Hes about Sound Money WHICH WOULD have fixed this nation to start with; REMEMBER HOW CHINA REVAMPED their money .. look at em now.. Well Mr. Paul has a vision that WILL work and do the same for us, its called the GOLD Standard... ( Gold and SIlver is worth more now than ever before and If Mr. Paul was in office our money would be backed by that value .. not the value of slavery.. Corporations have set this country up for failure by outsourcing and overcharging and holding housing and cars about the peoples head..) Hope, Change, HAHAHAHAHA! Obama stole all those slogans from Mr.Paul 4 yrs ago.. Viva La rEVOLution.. Im all about Ron Pauls Re LOVE ution as a massive peaceful revolt by the people is the only way to get this country back to the people.. 

Ron Paul is a TRUE republican.. MIND YOU .. MOST people who are republican to protect their money doesnt really care about the constitution and are not TRUE republicans.. 


Conservative (lil change from the CONSTITUTION)

Liberal(change the constitiution until we come back full circle and know its right) 

thats the real difference in the two; in crayon right out of Poli Sci... 

Im a constititutionalist.. its the contract for the people and our freedom, which is what THIS country is all about. FREEDOM.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Ron Paul is a TRUE republican.. MIND YOU .. MOST people who are republican to protect their money doesnt really care about the constitution and are not TRUE republicans..
> 
> Conservative (lil change from the CONSTITUTION)
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have always considered myself liberal, but there are some policies of conservatives that I can also agree with. But I am for the rights of people first and foremost.


----------



## AFTAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually the major problem occur in LDC.For every aspect the social,economical, discipline,necessities etc etc.Developed countries are almost going well and behaving well with their nations but the problem in LDC is really swear.The major difference is management.


----------

